# Dog ate birth control pill....



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

my 37lb dog ate a birth control pill last night(sprintec) and this am she got up and wont eat(which has NEVER happened b4) and shes kinda out of it.I didnt realize until this am when my sis told me she accidentally dropped a pill and my dog got it,so that explains why shes sick.Im waiting for vet to call me back but am just wondering if this has happened to any of you? what should do,should i be concerned? vet said she thinks she will be okay but shes double checking anyways.your thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I had this happen to me once. I called the e-vet and they gave me the number to poison control. Poison control told me that if there was a certain ingredient in my pills it could be bad but my dog only got one pill and the ingredient wasn't in the pill. I wish I could remember what the ingredient is. I would call poison control. 
I know from my own experience when I first started on bc it made me really nauseous and dizzy, so it could just be a little bit of the same side effects some humans get.
I'm sure everything will be ok. Let us know how she does.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

poison control charges 30.00 bucks for a phone call so i will just wait til vet calls me back LOL she ate the "placebo" pill i just found out so wouldnt that be better beings its the "fake" one?


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

the vet said she should be fine,they didnt find anything harmful in that pill.she did finally eat food so maybe she just had an upset tummy


----------

